# Recommendation for a site required please



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Just thought that seen as we are stuck in this country waiting for repairs on our van to be carried out, we may as well be on a site for a week or two where we can have some fun. :mrgreen:

Can any of you recommend any cheapish CL/CS type sites that are either


Right on a beach - for surfing/kayaking 
On a lake - for kayaking 
Has lots of nice places to cycle round
We don't mind whereabouts in the uk it is so all recommendations are welcome.

Hope to hear some gooduns from you so dig deep into the recesses of your mind .... (pusser you are exempt from digging deep, whatever is buried in there probably isn't fit to see the light of day and i don't want to be responsible for setting it loose on this site! 8O )

Thanks muchly.

Leigh


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Ty Mawr Camping Site
Llanllawen Fawr
Aberdaron
Pwllheli
North Wales
LL53 8BY
Tel: 01758 760223
Well recommened.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Bigfoot, am off to look it up now.

Leigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh,

Some good Caravan Club CL’s close to the sea/water that we’ve visited (in fact i don't think you can get closer than these);

Lincolnshire,

P360, Chapel St Leonards, Elder House.
Open all year, £4 pn
100yds from the sea.
Used recently. Not quite up to surfing but ok for bodyboards/kayaks. Nice and quiet. (note, there are 2 other cl’s along the same road and just as close to the sea but both close in October).

P363, Mablethorpe, Shamrock nurseries, Trusthorpe.
Open all year, £5.50 pn
100yds from the sea.
Used several years ago, so check its still open.

Norfolk,

P375, Mundesley, Ostend chalets, Walcott.
Open all year, room 3 vans only. £3.50 pn (electric avail)
Not particularly picturesque but brilliantly located right on the seafront (a sea view from the dinette window). 

P375, Loddon, Gale cruisers,
Open till Oct, £6.50 pn.
Right next to river chet and access to broads (good canoeing).

P375, Loddon, Princess cruisers,
Open all year £3.50 pn.
Just up the road from (but not as picturesque as) Gale cruisers.

P378, Thetford, Little lodge farm, Santon Downham.
Open till Oct, £5 pn.
In thetford forest, really peaceful, weather permitting you can pitch next to small river (excellent canoeing).

Cambridgeshire,

P278, ST Ives, Moynes Hall, Holywell, .
Open till Oct. £4 pn.
On the banks of River Ouse (canoeing) Good pub nearby.


Pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Flippin eck Pete, have you worked your way through the whole book yet!??! 

Cheers for the recommendations, will go take a look see and report back  

Leigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Listen 'ere, you wanted recommendations and thats what you got!

Seriously, we are water lovers and usually take an inflatable canoe on our travels and are trainee bodyboarders so you're needs are similar to ours (in a CL type of way). We're off to Elder house soon, one of our favourites, and will probably take wetsuits for a swim if its a bit cold (yes, we're mad).

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

When are you off to Elder house? We may see you there. 

At present we are debating on whether to remove the bike rack and satellite dish and jump on a speedferries mega deal ferry for a couple of weeks in france (we have to shrink the van to qualify) or to spend a wee bit of time closer to home with the kayaks, body boards and very thick wet suits.

What is the weather like in France at this time of year? Any different to here ..... we wouldn't go too far south in France as we want to relax, not drive for hours.

Basically we are just killing time till the van is fixed, it is really starting to get boring with nowt to do. Even considered getting a job ... shock ... horror .... 8O 

Leigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We may be there this weekend if Judy can get time off work.

As regards Northern France, the weather is much like UK, but if i had the chance i'd be on the other side of the pond, no contest.

Have fun!

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hokay, so we are hitting France now. Getting the tunnel on Thursday evening.

Can anyone advise if there is somewhere to stay at the Calais side that would not involve a lot of driving once we get there? I seem to remember seeing a post that described people camping at the port but I can't find it.

Also, we are heading south until it gets warm .... can anyone suggest how far we would have to go at this time of year? Bit fed up of jumper weather (and hat, scarf, jeans and thick socks too) and since the accident our van door doesn't seal so well so it gets a little drafty.  We are going to stay in a warm place till they tell us the parts are ready for the big fix - probably around crimbo time now if we are lucky. 8) 

Is anyone out there chugging around at the moment who could tell us if its warm where they are?! 

Cheers

Leigh


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*calais*

wurz, 
official aire now at calais plage - see entry in the database. Just head for the beach on the opposite side to the ferry port & turn right after the camp site.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

The Aire at Calais is easy to find just follow the the signs for Plage(I might not have spelled that right)and then you will see the MH signs. This Aire is very popular even at this time of year and can be a little noisy due to the ferries going in and out all night. It has grey and black water disposal (free) and ten minutes of water and sixty minutes of electric for two euros. an alternative is to head out on the coast road in the direction of Bolougne where there are several places that you can wild camp. Cap Blanc is good if the weather is fine as several MHs will be there and it has terrific veiws over Calais bay. We stopped at both last week ,Aire on the way out and Cap Blanc on the way back


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Cheers both, info noted. Getting excited now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Leigh :blob8:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Is anyone out there chugging around at the moment who could tell us if its warm where they are?!


 Freind of mine near Perpignan at mo' 70deg. and fair 8)

Dave


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

A couple of hours out from Calais on the A28 direction Rouen.

Camping - Caravanning De Sainte- Claire 
at Neufchatel - EN - Bray tel 35.93.03.93

2 persons+Motorhome with elect hookup 13.45 euros. Nice clean site, with good facilities. water and disposal.

Heading Sth on A28 leave Autoroute at Neufchatel South at road junc t/right towards town then 1st left, campsite on the left about 200yds past Le Clerc supermarket.

Geoff.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hello all, , made it to france. 

Still bloody cold though! Only down as far as Parsac (near Gueret which is some where south of Orleans) so far. Met up with some friends who moved here. Chilling with goats, chickens, cats and dogs at the moment. Will continue south in a day or so methinks. 

Apparently there is snow about an hour cross country from here .... shocking!

Typing this on a french keyboard so its tough ... i feel censored as i usually touch type and it now comes out as gobble de ****!

Will give you all the low down in my journel in a few days.

Leigh


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Wurz said:


> Right on a beach - for surfing/kayaking
> On a lake - for kayaking
> Has lots of nice places to cycle round


I feel exhausted just reading that! 8O

:wink:

Hope you're having a good time


----------

